# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  92 Nanterre Mont Valérien - petite pension pour chats déclarée

## ChatouPension

Bonjour,

Responsable d'une petite pension pour chats déclarée auprès des services vétérinaires, nous pouvons garder votre 4 pattes uniquement s'il est à jour cote vétérinaire (à savoir vacciné Typhus Coryza Leucose et identifié par puce ou tatouage).

Les chats vivent dans une grande pièce totalement aménagée pour eux (arbres à chats, dodos...), chauffée l'hiver et fenêtres sécurisées permettant de les ouvrir l'été.

J'ai passé mon certificat de capacité il y a quelques années et nous avons géré une petite association de protection animale avant.

Nous sommes une petite structure (nous n'accueillons que 6 chats à la fois) donc pour cet été, il nous reste très peu de places à certaines dates (voir planning sur la page d'accueil de notre site).

Tarifs entre 8 et 9 la journée  selon la durée.

Nous fournissons la litière et les croquettes haut de gamme.

Si vous avez des questions ou que vous souhaitez voir des photos, je vous invite à aller voir notre site internet.

SIRET 512 775 875 000 28

TEL : 06 26 02 44 78
Mail : contact@chat-ou-pension.com
Site : http://www.chat-ou-pension.com

----------


## ChatouPension

Eté 2011 : reste une semaine fin juillet et ensuite à partir du 27 AOUT

----------


## ChatouPension

Eté 2011 : reste une place à partir du 14 aout suite à un désistement
(le chat s'est fait écraser, pauvre loulou, une semaine avant de venir chez nous)

----------


## Sasa

Bonsoir, avez-vous encore cette place?

Merci.

Bonne soirée.

Cecilia

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonjour 

J' ai de la place à partir du 14 aout 2011
Plus aucun problème si des 4 pattes sont intéressées !!

----------


## ChatouPension

Toussaint 2011 : encore un peu de place pour les prochaines vacances

----------


## ChatouPension

Fin d'année 2011 : J'ai quelques places à partir du 28 décembre

----------


## ChatouPension

Pensez à réserver pour l'été 2012 : les demandes arrivent un peu chaque jour

----------


## ace

bonjour la pension  prend chat au mois de juin   ::    merci

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir,

Nous ne fermons pas en juin.
Si le chat est bien à jour coté véto (vacciné TCL, identifié, déparasité) et qu'il accepte de partager les locaux avec d'autres 4 pattes pas de soucis

----------


## ChatouPension

reste encore quelques places en dehors des grands ponts

----------


## ChatouPension

Reste de la place du 12 au 20 aout
et en septembre

----------


## ChatouPension

Reste de la place à partir du 28 août

----------


## ChatouPension

Up reste de la place à partir du 18 août ou en juillet

----------


## ChatouPension

Reste deux places pour la fin de l'année

----------


## ChatouPension

Reste quelques places début juillet ou fin aout pour cet été

----------


## ChatouPension

Presque plus de place pour la fin d'année

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir,

il ne reste que très peu de place pour la fin de l'année

----------


## thanh

Bonjour,

Il nous reste 2 places pour la période du 12 aout au 05 septembre pour deux chattes donc une FIV+ (mais très sage)?

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir,

helas nous n'avons plus de place à ces dates là.

----------


## Kyt's

Le site indique pourtant de la place à partir du 14 août si jamais thanh pouvait décaler de 2 jours ?
http://chat-ou-pension.com/reservati...disponibilites

----------


## thanh

Je prends l'avion le 13 août à 14h, je ne peux pas décaler mon vol

----------


## ChatouPension

Je vais mettre à jour le site dans le w end on est plein pour le 15 aout

plus de place avant le 16

----------


## Alawa

Bonjour,
Avez-vous de la place du 1er au 10 octobre environ pour un chat mâle d'1 an ? Merci

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir

s'il est à jour et sociable, nous avons de la place
http://chat-ou-pension.com/reservati...disponibilites

----------

